# Tai Chi and Golf



## dmax999 (Feb 11, 2005)

I had a strange idea one day.  I came up with a theory that hitting a golf ball properly is similar to doing Tai Chi movements properly (I know there are differences between the two).  Got myself some clubs, went to the range and it appears at first that this theory is somewhat correct.

Anyone else have any useful opinions on this?  Or am I just completely off my rocker here?


----------

